# becoming a patreon with PayPal but without CC



## ds34 (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a PayPal Account but not a credit card, how can I become a patreon?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 29, 2020)

Unfortunately it doesn't look like Patreon allow PayPal payments without a valid credit card linked to your account. 

If you are interested in becoming a Patreon via PayPal only please get in touch with me via PM and we can discuss options.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 18, 2021)

do you have a bank card? paypal accepts that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

wait nvm, necrobump got me


----------

